

FCC wants to auction off more public broadband spectrum - NHQ
http://www.fcc.gov/blog/hot-times-spectrum-policy#comment-257959357

======
russell
I think the auction process is flawed. It fosters an oligarchy of corporations
with deep pockets and consumers end up with absurdly expensive services like
texting. Sure the government gets revenues, but it just gives the taxing
authority to private entities. Land lines are a natural monopoly but cellular
service is not.

~~~
NHQ
I couldn't agree more.

Government shouldn't be auctioning off anything public, whether it is parking
meters (Chicago), airports, or airwaves. We've literally had generations of
future public revenues sold off for the political gains realized in single
elections.

$50 Billion sounds like a lot money, but in reality it is about .4% of our
GDP. It is also only a one time deposit for something a corporation gets to
lease for probably 50-100 years (I'm unsure of the details). The previous
auction saw AT&T and Verizon making off with prime broadband real-estate for
less than $30 Billion between them.

Land-lines and many other privately held "public utilities" are often
subsidized by direct government cash grants, or through tax breaks.

